# Sidewalk work in Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking to ad work to our 2 sidewalk tractors in Kitchener-Waterloo.
We are offering to do city sidewalks, our tractors are on a route system &would guarantee service once every 24 hours.Standard service starts at either a 1 or 2 inch trigger and includes salting each time.
Our equipment .....two 2009 John Deere 3720 tractors equipped with 5' Horst angeling blades & Bauman drop salters. A 3rd. tractor may be added.

Contact: Bill Rowe
Operations Manager
Snowman
519-743-1886

www.snowman.ca


----------

